# Thrush during IVF



## Alii (Nov 27, 2009)

I am currently in the 2WW of my 4th IVF cycle (test planned for 22nd June...).  As happened with my 3 previous cycles, I have developed thrush.  I very rarely get thrush under 'normal' circumstances, but have got it every single time during IVF.  It comes on between egg collection and embryo transfer (probably because of the pessaries etc) and normally lasts throughout the 2WW.


In the past I have used Canesten cream externally, but no pessaries or tablets.  But I worry that even just the external cream could somehow harm the embryos - especially after 3 unsuccessful cycles.  This time, I am trying to be chemical-free, but it's so uncomfortable!!   


Does anyone else get this problem??  What are people's thoughts on using thrush treatments during the 2WW?


Thanks!


Ali


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi hon

I have used it during the 2ww, early pregnancy and later pregnancy. Caused by the antibs I was on. Like you I was worried about the whole chemical thing but was advised as long as I was just using the cream it would be ok.  Have you tried natural yoghurt?

By the way I was on strong "not to be used in pgy" antibs when found out I was pg with E and also but on really nasty "not to be used in pgy" ones when I was about 20w......

Hope you feel better soon and lots of    for the 2ww.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Ive also had it and used the cream, not sure i may have had the oral tablet.  I now use the pessaries back door instead they are much better and no thrush..


----------



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi. I used to suffer too when I was on pessaries. Changed to back door but was also advised by nurse if I found that too uncomfortable to insert the pessaries with cream at the same time


----------



## Alii (Nov 27, 2009)

Thank you - really helpful . I hadn't thought about the 'back door' option!  Haha, the things we all have to go through...!

xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

pessaries were always backdoor when I was doing them


----------

